# Show Saddle



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Blue ribbon saddles are Most popular higher end show saddles I see . You can find some good used ones,know one FS now Actually:wink:. I couldn't find one when I was looking but ended up with a Vic Bennet ,really like it!. Others higher end ones I'd like would be a Harris


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look into them, they are all beautiful though! What are your thoughts on Dale Chavez saddles? For the mid range price, at least?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

gablehaus said:


> Thanks! I'll look into them, they are all beautiful though! What are your thoughts on Dale Chavez saddles? For the mid range price, at least?


I don't know anyone that has one:? but looking at the price & resale on them They aren't as popular so I don't if that is an indication of quality vs the other brands.Maybe someone here has some experience with them,I can't say one way or other...:-( 

Here is the BR saddle I'd be checking out:lol:
IMMACULATE 15.5" BLUE RIBBON SHOW SADDLE, Northernhorse.com Classifieds

Another one

15.5" Blue Ribbon Reining Show Saddle, Northernhorse.com Classifieds


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

gablehaus said:


> Thanks! I'll look into them, they are all beautiful though! What are your thoughts on Dale Chavez saddles? For the mid range price, at least?


Dale Chavez is heading down the same road as Circle Y. I have a halter from them. I like it, but I feel like the silver isn't as good and same with the leather.

I own a Billy Royal show saddle, LOVE IT. It's great for the price too!

If you want real quality though, I suggest Phil Harris and Blue Ribbon. Those are the two most popular saddle brands in the AQHA world.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you both! Been very helpful, I'll definitely do more research.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

These high priced saddles are high priced because people want them for the show ring. The silver is rarely silver but a variety of alloys. Montana Silver isn't silver. Dale Chavez saddles, for the high price is one of the poorer quality saddles. They look great and perhaps they are better suited to the rider with bottomless wallets. Trade em in and get the latest version every year. What I'm really trying to say is to shop carefully.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Simco show saddle on eBay. I'd typed in used western saddle 16 and it popped up. So far no bids and just under $600. Well made saddle.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

If money isn’t a problem find a good saddler and get one custom built.


----------

